# Komplettes Array in ListView ausgeben



## Primax (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
wie genau kann ich ein komplettes mehrdimensionales Array (welches seine größe ändert) in ein ListView-Feld ausgeben?

Daniel


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass das Array zweidimensional ist - sonst würde es wahrscheinlich nicht in ein ListView passen. 


```
Dim i As Long
Dim j As Long

'Alle Einträge in der ersten Spalte des Array durchgehen:
For i = LBound(deinArray, 1) To UBound(deinArray, 1)
    'Für jeden ersten Eintrag in dem Array ein ListItem anlegen:
    With ListView1.AddItem deinArray(i, 1)
        'Für jedes Element in der gleichen Zeile ein eigenes SubItem festlegen
        For j = 1 To Dimension(deinArray)
            .SubItems(i) = deinArray(i, j)
        Next j
    End With
Next i
```

Ich hab's zwar nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber so sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Primax (23. Juni 2003)

*komplettes Array ausgeben*

Hallo Lirion,
erstmal vielen Dank. Leider funktioniert es nicht. Beim Befehl with ... gibt es kein .additem ! Kannst du damit etwas anfangen?

gruß Daniel


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juni 2003)

Sorry, hab hier gerade kein VB installiert. Das muss natürlich so aussehen:


```
With ListView1.ListItems.Add deinArray(i, 1) '...
```


----------



## Primax (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ändert sich dann hier,
            .SubItems(i) = deinArray(i, auch etwas? Der Compiler bleibt immer an dieser Stelle hängen!
gruß daniel


----------

